# Caramic Rings vs. Foam



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

The biorings do have lots of area on them as well. They are very porous and have lots of surface instead the pores.

Sponges clog over time, bio rings not as much so a filter full of sponges can clog more sometimes.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

sponges or filter floss are finer media than bio rings and also serve a different purpose. The finer stages are meant to capture mechanical filtration while bio rings or balls normally follow up with biological filtration.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

acitydweller said:


> sponges or filter floss are finer media than bio rings and also serve a different purpose. The finer stages are meant to capture mechanical filtration while bio rings or balls normally follow up with biological filtration.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think the OP understands biofiltration. I think they are more asking if their is any advantage to the area for the bio filtration to be ceramic pieces or this foam that he gave a link to
> 
> Personally, i can imagine that using that foam could be advantageous in any way. My gut tells me it would clog and that could reduce flow in the filter.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, sponges provide an incredibly large surface for bacteria to settle on.

If you clean them regularly, and don't kill off the bacteria with chlorinated/hot/icy water (perhaps use tank water) they are excellent for bio-filtration.

Are they better? Dunno. Is a lot of bio filtration necessary in reasonably stocked planted tanks? Don't think so. Sponges provide it anyway.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I find sponges never get clean enough using tank water and swishing around vs taking a pressure hose/shower head to them, so I usually wash them down with my shower, etc and leave the bio-media alone thus assuring I'm not killing off 100% of my bacteria in anyways.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

I always clean my sponges out in either tank water, or dechlorinated tap water. I kind of though that the sponge might have some extra value as a mechanical filter, while doing biological as well.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Well, one thing's for sure, that "Biofoam" is nothing more than what they use on recording studio walls to kill sound reflection. it's called Sonomatt or "eggcrate". A 4' x 8' sheet runs around $40.00...


Tommy


----------

